# Green Beans w Oyster Sauce Garlic n Bacon



## supervman (May 31, 2008)

This is easy and will knock yer socks off

*GREEN BEANS W/ OYSTER SAUCE *
*6 - 8 SERVINGS - THIS IS FANTASTIC !!!!!! *


*2 1/2 Lbs. FRESH GREEN BEANS *
*1 PKG. BACON ( 1 lb) *
*3-6 Garlic Cloves OR 3 Tsp. Minced Garlic*
*1 Bottle of Oyster Sauce (appx 10 oz) not sure sorry. I just know what to grab. *
*Pinch of Salt - generous*

Fill a Large Pot 3/4 full of water and bring to a boil on HI Heat.
Add a Pinch of Salt to the Water ( It will help GREEN the Beans)
Blanch the Beans until Tender Crisp ( About 5 Min)
Drain & Rinse in COLD Water (Blanch and SHOCK) 

In a Large Frying Pan cook the Bacon Till Brown. 
Cool Bacon on a Paper Towel Lined Plate and Set Aside. 
RESERVE 1/4 of the Bacon Drippings. 

In a Large Wok or Frying Pan Heat the Reserved Bacon Drippings. 
When Hot, Add Green Beans, and Toss with Garlic. 
Stir Fry until cooked through ( About 5 Min) 
When Beans are ALMOST warm, Toss w OYSTER SAUCE.
Transfer to a warm Platter and Top w Bacon Bits. 

*YOU WILL NOT HAVE LEFT OVERS! *


----------



## monicotti (Jun 16, 2008)

That sounds great, Thanks ill have to try this sometime.


----------

